
(take 5 baishampayan-ghose) - llambda
http://clojure.com/blog/2012/03/16/take5-baishampayan-ghose.html
======
hypnotist
I'm really surprised by comments.

Does anyone really believes that success of the company depends on the
programming language they use?

Most of the time it is completely irrelevant.

~~~
moomin
Well, it can theoretically affect flexibility, which can help as you search
for a viable business model, but I agree it's very much a secondary or even
tertiary factor. The fact that they've shut down a project is much more likely
to have been due to lack of viability rather than any coding issues.

